# Major in Computer Science and minor in Communication?



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi. I'm majoring in computer science and would like to minor in something. I thought communication may be a good idea. My impression is that sometimes programmers have a hard time communicating with people such as with testers in the QA department. I'm just wondering if employers might like this minor.

Thanks, Brad Burton


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

Communication might not be a bad choice. I'm not sure what majors/minors are available these days. However, anything to do with information assurance/security definitely wouldn't hurt. It really depends on what industry you are seeking to go into in the long run. Government (i.e. civil service), gaming, CAD, CG special effects, etc?


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd deff suggest information systems, web dev (applications, services)..but I guess it depends on what minors your school offers


----------

